# I'm scared of the chat room.



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't know why.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL dont be man! I was scared of my own shadow for awhile man


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree. I've been in it once, well twice technically but the second time I just wanted to see who was in it and quickly left. I think it's because even though I am mentally ill, it seems like other people with mental illnesses might be evil or weird (as if I'm not weird). I think it's also because I have to respond right away, where as within the forum I can take my time to reply- or maybe it's just a social phobia, who knows :lol:


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

I just hate that sounds....


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

lemontea said:


> I just hate that sounds....


You can disable the sounds in Options.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmm,interesting. Never heard of this paticulair fear but definately NOTHING to worry about. Just us regular folks flappin in there, usually about stuff unrelated to mental health, ironic ey? Come on in the water is fine!!

Also I used to feel rushed also because you know the person is on the other side waiting and it's hard enough for us to put together a complete sentence as is let alone in a hurry but keep in mind we are usually doing other stuff at the same time so we are not sitting tapping our finger on the other side sighing because you are taking too long to repond.

SP

Fear F-false E-evidence A-appearing R-real


----------



## Mule (Sep 5, 2005)

sillyputty is/was a regular, and one of the nicest people around there, be sure to talk to her in the chatroom if its going bad, shes amazing


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

SillyPutty said:


> Hmm,interesting. Never heard of this paticulair fear but definately NOTHING to worry about.


I noticed many people have no troubles oncentrating. That amazes me since I can't even have a conversation anymore! let alone have a chat!


----------

